# Osaka 155 Planted Journal



## NuclearTech

The conversation just after Christmas went something like this:

Me: This place (our apartment) is full of YOUR stuff. 
Hubby: Like what?
Me: Look around...see anything that's just mine?
Hubby: I see your mess everywhere...
Me: Well, I don't.
Hubby: So what does that mean?
Me: I want another aquarium.
Hubby: How much room is that going to take up?
Me: How much room can I take up?

And so it began. Two years ago I started with a 20 gallon that I planted with some low light plants and added a few fish. I had a 40 gallon that I quickly set up and then had to dismantle as it started to leak at one of the seams. One morning I woke up to a trickle of water across my tile towards my (then) brand new piano. That was enough to scare me off anything new until now.

After gaining 'permission', I started to do some research which of course brought me back to this forum. I had sort of decided that I wanted a bow front style aquarium. However, when I went to make the purchase I had a horrible customer service experience and ended up walking out of the store empty handed. Dejected, I went home not knowing what my next course of action was going to be.

Hubby to the rescue.  He found a picture of the Osaka 155 and I was sold. Except now I had to find one. I called around and finally found a display tank at PJ's Pets at Sherway Gardens. I got a reasonable discount on it as it was a display tank, and also as it was missing one of the hooks that mount the lighting. Upon inspection and the agreement to order a new hook, I loaded the tank and stand (okay, Matt from PJ's loaded it for me) into my little hatchback and brought it home.










Tank specs:

-155 litres (pfff, 41 gallons)
-24L X 18W X 24H
-Came with stand...cheap but much better looking than a lot of pre fab aquarium stands out there.
-Matching T5 HO light fixture. 2 X 24 W's. One is a life glo 6500k and the other is a power glo 18 000k. More on this later.


----------



## NuclearTech

*February 6, 2010*

I picked up an eheim 2215 as my first ever canister filter. I've always used AC HOB's in the past, but I was ready for something new. I am officially the WORST at anything to DIY, and I consider cutting filter tubing a form of DIY.  
I followed both the eheim instructions as well as a very helpful post on this forum to set it up. I must say that I was pretty impressed with myself. That was, until 3 hours later when I noticed a tiny leak (read: 1 drop every 2 minutes or so) from the tubing at the canister intake. It was already quite late in the evening when I noticed this, but nonetheless I had to unhook everything and set it aside until I could figure out the problem. It was at that point I realized fully what the dangers of having a canister filter can be.

Me: Hon, I have a small leak on the filter.
Hubby: Where?
Me: On the filter...
Hubby: What does that mean?
Me: It's leaking. (You get where I'm going with this - Hubby wants nothing to do with the aquariums, it just has to look good and not get water near the piano).

At least with an HOB, if it fails you are just out of filtration. If my canister leaks, I have many gallons of water on my floor, potentially leading to my piano again... Lucky for me, I re-cut the hose and re-attached it and voila - no leaks. It's been running like a champ ever since!

I decided to add 2 bags of fluorite black as my substrate. Washed and washed and washed...

Then I had to do something about the lights. The LFS forgot to order my hook that week, so I had to wait another week. One day while I was waiting I decided to unscrew the other hook. Heh, maybe I can pick another hook up at Home Depot, I thought.

Me: (Unscrewing the hook) I'm gonna get another hook today so I don't have to wait to hook up the lights.
Hubby: Good idea. How big is that one?
Me: (Shows him the hook) This big.
Hubby: How is it screwed in there?
Me: Like this...

And then came the problem. Apparently Fluval make the arm for the light fixture out of a metal that is weaker than the screw they use to hold the light. This means that when I unscrewed the second hook, I stripped it from it's housing. Now it won't fit back in. (I have a similar problem with syringe shields at work, but that's another story). Now I have NO HOOKS!

My solution was to pick up some silicone and cup hooks from HD and silicone them in. I used masking tape as my clamps.










I thought it was a great DIY solution. Hubby thought differently.  
New solution: zip ties. I had to use white ones, but when I get there, I'll change them to black.


----------



## NuclearTech

*February 13, 2010*

Time to plant the tank. It's been fishlessly cycling now for 2 whole weeks. 
Ammonia is at about 3ppm. Still no nitrites. No nitrate test kit yet, so I'll worry about that later. 
I picked up some driftwood and plants at menagerie. Current stocking goes something like this:
Asian Ambulia
Green Hygro
Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Italian Vals
some type of pygmy crypt
Amazon Sword
Frogbit
Oh, and I grabbed some Java Moss from my 20.

I was trying to create a flow towards the back right of the tank. I don't know if I did that, but frankly, I was planting in almost 2 feet of water. There was no way I was going to take water out of that thing only to put it back. I learned that my arm can reach exactly two feet into the tank if I stand on my tip toes.




























On a side note, for every numbskull that is putting T5 HO bulbs into their fixture...remember to twist them into place. Thank you to Matt at PJ's for reminding me and still treating me like I had a brain after solving that issue for me. This was the conversation this morning after I planted the tank and tried to hook up the lights:

Me: Hon, I think I have to go back to the store. These lights aren't working.
Hubby: What?? They worked in the store. Did you put them in right?
Me: I think so. I stuck them in, screwed on the connectors, but when I plug the thing in, I get nothin'.
Hubby: (grumble) This is the third weekend in a row we have to do fishy stuff...I just wanted a nice quiet Saturday. Are you sure you put them in right?

Fast forward, we get to Sherway. There is no parking. Hubby sits in the car at the curb while I go in and see Matt. The first thing Matt asks is whether or not I remembered to twist the bulbs.

Me:   . I forgot about that. Now I have to go out to the car and explain to Hubby that we drove 30 minutes because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Tropicana

LOL, dont worry we all have our moments from time to time. Nice looking tank.


----------



## kaegunim

I feel for you for the "planting in 2ft of water" >_<

Honestly it didn't occur to me to do any of the landscaping before filling the tank, and since I foolishly bought expensive big al's water conditioner with aloe, rather than being patient and ordering some prime... I too did it with my arms in the tank.

Of course I have long enough arms that this is not even getting my elbows wet ^^

The biggest problem I had was seeing what I was doing - your first plantings looks a lot more deliberately placed than mine I think~

The tank looks really nice!

and don't be discouraged with the DIY - practice makes perfect (look at the 30 minute drive as an inexpenseve fluorescent changing life lesson)


----------



## NuclearTech

kaegunim said:


> I feel for you for the "planting in 2ft of water" >_<
> 
> Honestly it didn't occur to me to do any of the landscaping before filling the tank, and since I foolishly bought expensive big al's water conditioner with aloe, rather than being patient and ordering some prime... I too did it with my arms in the tank
> 
> Of course I have long enough arms that this is not even getting my elbows wet ^^
> 
> The biggest problem I had was seeing what I was doing - your first plantings looks a lot more deliberately placed than mine I think~
> 
> The tank looks really nice!
> 
> and don't be discouraged with the DIY - practice makes perfect (look at the 30 minute drive as an inexpenseve fluorescent changing life lesson)


Hey thanks so much. As long as I can keep the evil green water at bay, I will be happy, I think. See, the thing was, I really wanted to get the cycle going. Since I didn't have the lights going, all I could really do was cycle. So I filled it. Then, when it came time to finally plant, I was stuck either draining some water, or getting wet. I chose the latter. 

As of right now, I am 'terrified' at the thought that eventually I will have to clean the filter, which means opening it up again, which means moving around some of my hose connections. I just don't trust my work.  I would love to do pressurized CO2, have the funds even, but if it means connecting things to a gas cylinder under great amounts of pressure...



Tropicana said:


> LOL, dont worry we all have our moments from time to time. Nice looking tank.


Thanks Tropicana.  Not worried. I'm a very open person; I usually see mistakes as a way to demonstrate to others what not to do. I'm also long-winded. 

BTW, what does everyone do with the clay weights that come with their stem plants? They seem too good to just throw out.


----------



## Tropicana

Yeah just toss the little pots, they are no good for anything else really. and try not to plant each stem right beside each other, 1-2" apart is the rule of thumb i think for them.


----------



## NuclearTech

Tropicana said:


> Yeah just toss the little pots, they are no good for anything else really. and try not to plant each stem right beside each other, 1-2" apart is the rule of thumb i think for them.


Hrmmm...I was thinking about that today. Maybe I'll have to spread them out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kaegunim

If you have the funds for the proper CO2, I would go for it... (I have only had my DIY CO2 up for a few weeks, and am already getting tired of it's 20ppm max output and sputtering bubble delivery >_<. Unfortunately funding, rather than fear is keeping me DIY~)

A pressurized CO2 system is really not so DIY. I would say that most gas fitting supply shops would put the parts together for you if you ask (presuming that you bought at least a few of the parts from them, of course~), leaving you with just putting a piece of airline tubing on the barb at the end of the buble counter, and screwing the regulator into the tank, which is no more difficult than screwing in a propane tank for the bbq (easier actually, since the threads are not reversed).

Waste no time given the plants their CO2... I was slow, giving me a handy bonus... of evil BBA =_=#


----------



## Tropicana

a Friend of mine actually just setup a c02 system and it cost him 200$ and its a decent setup. funny thing is I am growing plants in low tech (no c02 or ferts) and hes having trouble growing anything except algae lol. I personally like Low tech! lol it seems to have worked out best for me at least. Thats my experience. Im currently growing Vals, javafern and anubias. Vals grow like machines make machines lol.


----------



## NuclearTech

kaegunim said:


> A pressurized CO2 system is really not so DIY. I would say that most gas fitting supply shops would put the parts together for you if you ask (presuming that you bought at least a few of the parts from them, of course~), leaving you with just putting a piece of airline tubing on the barb at the end of the buble counter, and screwing the regulator into the tank, which is no more difficult than screwing in a propane tank for the bbq (easier actually, since the threads are not reversed).


It's funny, I work with pressurized Argon at work all the time, so I'm comfortable with actually using the tank and regulator. I think I'm just wary of buying the right parts and putting it all together. I keep researching it, but I'm having a hard time finding a regulator. I've read DB48's post and recommendations, but I don't know where to buy one yet. (Don't want to buy the wrong one). As for putting it all together, your idea is great. I would definitely consider doing it.



kaegunim said:


> Waste no time given the plants their CO2... I was slow, giving me a handy bonus... of evil BBA =_=#


My 20 gallon grew BBA this past year when I neglected some water changes. All I can say is that Excel is a wonderful product.



Tropicana said:


> a Friend of mine actually just setup a c02 system and it cost him 200$ and its a decent setup. funny thing is I am growing plants in low tech (no c02 or ferts) and hes having trouble growing anything except algae lol. I personally like Low tech! lol it seems to have worked out best for me at least. Thats my experience. Im currently growing Vals, javafern and anubias. Vals grow like machines make machines lol.


I agree - when you do it right, low tech really works itself out to be much lower maintenance. I've got 2 X 13 W CF's over my 20. The tank is a bit yellow in colour, but the plants are doing fine. This new tank is just begging for more work though . Although I guess the same can be said about higher tech tanks - when they are done right, they also become less maintenance.

A mini update:
Nitrites are starting to show up: go cycle go!
I replanted the stem plants as per Tropicana's suggestion. Pain in the butt, but it will be worth it.
I bought some really nice black foam board for a background, cut it out, but when I went to put it up, I realized that the stand holding the lights prevents anything thicker than 1mm from getting between itself and the tank.


----------



## gucci17

I see you picked up your Osaka! Very very nice. I love it. 

I find this thread really entertaining with the his and her conversation lol.

Take your time with the planted setup and stick with low tech until you feel you need to take it to the next level. CO2 brings many new factors into the equation which has it's pros and cons. 

Oh, and get yourself a step ladder or stool to help with the planting/maintenance. It'll make your life easier!

Looking great so far!


----------



## NuclearTech

gucci17 said:


> I see you picked up your Osaka! Very very nice. I love it.
> 
> I find this thread really entertaining with the his and her conversation lol.
> 
> Take your time with the planted setup and stick with low tech until you feel you need to take it to the next level. CO2 brings many new factors into the equation which has it's pros and cons.
> 
> Oh, and get yourself a step ladder or stool to help with the planting/maintenance.  It'll make your life easier!
> 
> Looking great so far!


Thanks gucci. I promise to religiously dose excel until I get the co2 sorted. 

I've been accused of exaggerating by certain people who I live with, but I swear it's all true!


----------



## NuclearTech

*February 20, 2010*

Yay, its time to do an update!

What's happened this week:
Got a nice polystyrene background for the tank. This is the second attempt that I made at a background. The first involved a sheet of black foam core from an arts store and a lot of bad words when I realized that it was too thick to slide between the back of the tank and the metal frame that feeds down the back and secures the lights to the frame.
Hubby: It's not fitting dear
Me: (shoving it a bit harder) I see that. Let me try a bit more.
Hubby: Why don't you just move the tank out a bit so that it slides in?
Me:    (at least I know how much 40 gallons weighs).
SOOOO.... There is a sign shop across from my place. In 10 minutes I had what I needed.

*Cycle still going:*
Ammonia: 0-1ppm (I keep adding a cap of ammonia every few days)
Nitrite: 1 ppm
Nitrate: about 10ppm (changed out some water today)

I replanted the stems as per the suggestion. PITA.

In terms of health, the crypts are happily melting, the green hygro has some nice diatoms growing on it, the vals won't stay rooted just yet and they are breaking off at their tips. I suspect that this is due to the fact that they are 'waving in the current'. I wonder if that will continue to be a problem or as they root and grow they will stop...Right now all I know is that my arm ends up in the tank up to my shoulder at least 2X/day.

*Thank you everyone for all the encouragement re: pressurized CO2. I've been checking kijiji and ebay daily as well as pnaquaria. If anyone has any leads on some systems/parts, please let me know. Most appreciated.*

Anyway, on to the bad photos
FTS


















Side shot









Melting Crypts









Green Hygro growing roots (sucking up nutrients, being a good weed)









My favourite plant right now: the frogbit just grows so quickly, I can see new stuff everyday. It's an excellent plant to have in your tank when you can't have fish to look at. You go away for a few hours, come back and 'kapow' it's sprouted something new.  









Here are my 'melting' vals









Some yucky slime growing on the driftwood. I'm assuming that will fix itself as the tank settles.









Finally, a nice profile shot of the whole thing. I chose the best side 









In case you are wondering, I am playing around with my java moss, hence the rock and white crate. I'm willing to entertain further suggestions  
Thanks for looking. Sorry about my photography skills. Like anything, that should improve as time goes on...either by experience or by buying a DSLR...

Thoughts are always welcome, even the non-constructive ones.


----------



## Byronicle

I like what you got going on there, you know what you should do since your tank is high up, get a plant that can creep down a ladder, much like how vines grow down a lattice fence, and put those ladders in the back corners, so you get growth from the top, coming downward towards the centre

oh and by the way what kelvin are your lights?


----------



## NuclearTech

Not a bad idea. Any plant suggestions? I'm thinking a moss of some sort. I've got plans to go to the Peel Regional Aquarium Society's auction next Sunday so we'll see what plants I can grab there.

Anyone else going? 

The kelvin ratings for the lights are high (it's what came with the tank). One is 6 700 and the other is 18 000 . I know I'd be better off with another 6700, and I'd probably better get to that sooner rather than later. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## gucci17

Can I recommend a few things?

Take out the air stone, you don't exactly need it yet. I think you'll preserve more co2 without it. If you do go pressurized, you may never need it.

As for the 18000k bulb, you're right...you better get on that. If you don't want your tank looking too yellow, go with a 10000k or 8000k.

Thanks for the updates. It looks great!


----------



## kaegunim

I love your frogbit. How do you get such luxurious growth?

I have one that is miserably sickly... but the floatng mat of riccia is growing madly!


----------



## Riceburner

it's looking good.


----------



## NuclearTech

gucci17 said:


> Can I recommend a few things?
> 
> Take out the air stone, you don't exactly need it yet. I think you'll preserve more co2 without it. If you do go pressurized, you may never need it.
> 
> As for the 18000k bulb, you're right...you better get on that. If you don't want your tank looking too yellow, go with a 10000k or 8000k.
> 
> Thanks for the updates. It looks great!


Thank you for the recommendations. The air stone is completely temporary while I fishlessly cycle. I can't wait to get it out of there. 

As for the kelvins...I thought that a lower kelvin gives a more yellow hue. Right now the tank looks pretty clear. I have a 20 gallon with 2 X 13 Watt CFL's (cheapo walmart specials) and it is DEFINITELY more yellow. I'm not sure what the kelvin rating is on those, but no way its 18 000.



kaegunim said:


> I love your frogbit. How do you get such luxurious growth?
> 
> I have one that is miserably sickly... but the floatng mat of riccia is growing madly!


No secret to the frogbit - could be that it's just 10 days in my tank. Let's wait a month or so. I'll post an update. Then we can see if I actually get 'luxurious growth' or if I end up with miserable and sickly like you!

Yesterday I grabbed 10 or so rocks from my dad's fish room. That's right, you read it correctly...my dad has a fish room. I am the luckiest daughter. It's like my own personal LFS, where everything is free. Unfortunately/fortunately, he isn't keeping any livestock, as he travels too much, so everything is grab as I need it. I swear there must be 30 old AC HOB's down there.  . It makes it difficult not to surrender to collectoritis.

I'm going to take out the Vals in the back and make up a rock wall in the back right corner. I'll post pics when I do. No time tonight.


----------



## Byronicle

NuclearTech said:


> Not a bad idea. Any plant suggestions? I'm thinking a moss of some sort. I've got plans to go to the Peel Regional Aquarium Society's auction next Sunday so we'll see what plants I can grab there.
> 
> Anyone else going?
> 
> The kelvin ratings for the lights are high (it's what came with the tank). One is 6 700 and the other is 18 000 . I know I'd be better off with another 6700, and I'd probably better get to that sooner rather than later. Thanks for the reminder.


yea moss works, but if you want something more define and if you want to wait, you can try and get a anubia as i have seen some amazing aquascapes using this type of method


----------



## NuclearTech

ooooh, anubias in my new rock wall.

Done.


----------



## Byronicle

NuclearTech said:


> ooooh, anubias in my new rock wall.
> 
> Done.


rock wall would be awesome too

instead of using thread, use krazy glue to stick your plants on lol

i do it, and many other hobbyist in this forum do it too, it makes life much easier


----------



## NuclearTech

*March 1 Update*

I went to the Peel Regional Auction yesterday...had a great time. Even hubby came!  Came away with a juvi pair of Electric Blue rams and 4 Albino Pearlscale Angels. Of course my tank isn't quite ready yet, still cycling. I grabbed one of my small 'extra' AC's from my established 20 gallon to try and help the Osaka out. Fish went into the 20.

Currently ammonia is 0 but nitrite is still 0.5ppm. A couple of hours after putting the AC on the tank, the nitrite jumped up to 1.0ppm. Weird eh? I think it's due to using Prime on the couple of water changes. The ammonia has been bound (I think???) so that it isn't being read on the API. Someone correct me if I'm wrong please.

Also, built the rock wall this week. Well, okay, I didn't 'build' anything. I set the rock on top of each other and shoved some Java fern in there. I hope my new fishes will love it when its ready...which hopefully will be soon cuz the 20 is kinda crowded now 

Here's the new rock wall









A Side view









An FTS









And a blurry picture of my new rams, Milli and Curie
Stupid P & S, stupid bad photog skills...









Not sure of the sex of these guys. Doesn't really matter I guess, but if anyone can tell from my rotten pics, that's great.


----------



## shrtmann

loving the tank and lovin the journal...

looks good with the rock wall


----------



## TBemba

I would be adding one or two fish. I don't know how you have the self control?


----------



## shrtmann

agreed i would have gthat tank filled completely by now. Altho i live 2 minutes walk from a LFS so....I think the owners think im crazy cause i frequent so much


----------



## NuclearTech

Thanks for the compliments.  It really is tough not to add the fish - especially since I bought them already and they are crowding out my bolivians in my 20. However, I would be sentencing them to an uncomfortable situation as my nitrite is STILL 0.5 ppm.  

The tank will eventually hold 4 Albino Pearlscale Angels and 2 Electric Blue Rams. The rams were an impulse buy, but they have quickly become very interesting. When I turn out the light on the 20, their bodies shimmer in the ambient room lighting. In fact, all the fauna for this tank are shiny! I may rename the tank, 'Shiny'. 

What do you think of some nerite snails for this tank? Would that work? I haven't done my research on them yet.


----------



## shrtmann

I love Nerite snails. I have a few in my tank and honestly me and my daughter who is like 6 watch them forever...so facinating...She likes waiting for them to move....lol

but ya they eat algae n waste n all that fun stuff plus they dont breed...atleast not without trying to


----------



## NuclearTech

*March 7, 2010 Update*

I've done a few new things this week. Let's list them:

Added some new plants: more Hygro (the one with the virus...cool), some anubias (on the rocks), Marsilea crenata, and some great 'creeping' one that I've forgotten the name of. Help if you know it, it's in front of the rock, next to the Marsilea.

Removed my bubbler.

Used the check valve and tubing from said bubbler to make my DIY CO2. I still want to go pressurized, but this was great to try in the interm.

Yesterday I told Hubby that I wanted to make my own CO2. He instantly reminded me that 2 years ago, when I tried it, it didn't work right. Leave it to him to remind me of that.  This time I was determined to get it right. I told him that I needed to drill into my bottle and he demanded to do it for me.  If you knew Hubby, you'd realize that power tools belong in his hands only slightly more than they belong in mine. He let me pick the drill bit though, and thank goodness, I got it right. For my own future reference, this is the recipe that is going right now.
1.5 L bottle, 1/4 tsp quick yeast, 4 cups water, 1 1/3 (about) cups sugar.

Lucky for me, no silicone needed. I used the chopstick diffuser. Fantabulous! I am the last person on earth who can't use chopsticks, so thank you to a friend for bringing some to work for me. I was a bit skeptical of my skills, but 3 hours post mixing, I had BUBBLES!!! Picture me sitting on the side of my tank, watching the regurgitated water in the tube be pushed back into the tank by the pressure and then suddenly...BUBBLES! No drop checker, but really, no fish yet, so no worries.

Tank is ALMOST cycled. I finally reached 0ppm nitrite on Friday. So what do I do about it? I go right ahead and add 2 more caps of ammonia. It was like I reached this big goal and then set myself back 3 steps. I know that's not true, but it's counter intuitive to me. Yesterday the levels were not quite back down to 0, so I know that it's not ready yet. I anticipate soon!

Still trying to decide on the clean up crew for the tank. I've got a thread in the Freshwater section if anyone wants to comment here or there.

On to some pics!
Even in the FTS, you can see the diatoms. I can't wait for a clean up crew.









Here's a closer shot. There is a lot of new growth on the Marsilea. Anyone know the name of the really cool plant beside it?


























What I'm liking about this tank: Lots of different textures and shades
What I'm not liking: There is a gigantic space above the plants that is begging for a mural.  (Kind of like the wall above my bed).


----------



## souldct

NuclearTech said:


> What I'm not liking: There is a gigantic space above the plants that is begging for a mural.  (Kind of like the wall above my bed).


Maybe do a java moss wall?? It would cover the space nicely. Darkblade48 can probably give you some pointers.


----------



## NuclearTech

*March 21, 2010 Update*

Fish are Swimming!

I was able to add the rams about 10 days ago and the angels went in a few days later. I have been wondering how bad the algae could get, and I added 3 apple snails that I got from the Hamilton auction last week. The first night they munched on a bunch of stuff, but then the angels got to them. For my future reference, apple snails + angels = bad idea. They will be re-homed this week. If anyone has a good home for them, send me a pm. Otherwise, I'll put them into the all purpose 20 gallon.

Yesterday I picked up 4 oto's from Menagerie. For anyone who needs them, they actually look rather healthy from Menagerie right now (pretty fat bellies). Over the last 24 hours or so they have really cleaned out the tank. The photos are from last night, and the difference I see between now and then is amazing. They are fast enough to keep away from the angels and there are enough of them in the tank to be safe in numbers. They are a bit hyper right now, but I'm hoping that settles in the next week or so.

Bought a red tiger lotus from Menagerie yesterday. I've never kept one, anyone with any suggestions? Just the bulb is planted in flourite black. Will I be ok without root tabs?

On with the photos,
One of the new clean up crew









An FTS. I'm amazed at how the marsilea has grown. Excellent, easy to grow ground cover. I'm not sure what to do with the emergent growth that is slowly dieing off. I tried to prune it with my fingers yesterday and ended up yanking up some of the new roots. The Angels like to pick at it.









Here are a couple of the smaller angels and the 2 Electrics. Of all the angels, the smallest one has the most attitude. He/she is constantly on the look out for the otos or the snails to give them a peck. He/she's at the bottom of the angel hierarchy though. I know the angels aren't perfect (they are a bit beaked), but I'm not either.  
The Electrics have really coloured up. They are only about 1.25 inches head to tail.


----------



## jimmyjam

looking good bud.. keep up the good work


----------



## dl88dl

Yeah, coming along nicely...keep those pictures coming


----------



## NuclearTech

*March 27, 2010 update*

Thanks!

This week I have fallen prey to a bacteria bloom. I think I enjoy watching the fish eat too much, which is funny since I have never been one to overfeed. Oh, well, live and learn. It could also have something to do with the fact that my HOB was removed last week so I'm relying completely on my canister as well as feeding too much.

Parameters are within normals. I'll go easy on the brine shrimp this week. Hopefully that will help.

The ambulia is slowly filling up my big black space at the top. It makes nice soft waves in the current and is easy to grow. It's a winner in this tank. The red tiger lotus has produced 2 new leaves this week. The angels love the roots on the frogbit.

Oto's are still swimming around like mad. They really disrupt the calm atmosphere with the other fish. I wish I didn't need them for algae control. They do a really great job though.

Apple snails have been relocated to my other tank. They are much happier.

Hopefully I'll get around to snapping some photos tomorrow. Thanks everyone for reading.


----------



## arinsi

my otos arent active until i walk up to the tank
mines are only active when there scared


----------



## NuclearTech

That's great that you have calm otos. Can they come for a visit and talk to mine?

When I had only 2 in a previous tank, I experienced the same behaviour that you are describing. That's what I thought I would experience this time.

The 4 in this tank seem to egg each other on. One will be chowing down on some plant/glass and another will swim up to him. Then they both move on to a third guy and disturb him. Eventually all 4 are zipping around the tank. They even try to land on the Angel's side sometimes. In the first few days, the Angels were curious about them, however now they just leave them alone. I don't feel like this is a fear based behaviour that I am seeing, but I could be wrong. Also, my perception of 'flitting about the tank' may be altered due to they TYPE of movement the otos make when then swim as it is so much different than the 'direct' movements often made by the rams and angels.

Don't know if that makes sense. Sorry.


----------



## overthetop2009

*Nice tank*

Nice setup. I have to make a new thread for my new 75 gal.

Get some apistos and other chiclids.... that will calm down your tank. Through a baby Oscar in there and see what happens  joking.... I sometimes wonder how long it would take my Convict or O from my big cichlid tank to distroy my entire 75 gal planted setup... maybe when I eventually move to a new place I'll put him in and see (after taking out the fish of course) 

My tank is full of teritorial disputs with two pairs of apistos and a pair of blue rams.

Do you have any cory's in your tank? I have Sterba Cory's and Panda's. The Sterba are awesome but I've been losing my panda's due to the heat my SA chiclids require (80 degrees). The Sterba school is probably the most amusing fish to watch in the tank. Really beautiful 'working' fish.

What temp are you maintaining?


----------



## NuclearTech

Thanks for the reply overthetop2009

The tank seems like it's reached its bioload to me. 4 angels, 2 rams and 4 otos pretty much looks like a full 41 gallons (maybe even pushing it). Apistos would be too great though....another tank? Oscars are amazing too. No cory experience either, but perhaps in another tank. 

The rams are the most interesting fish right now in the tank. They have grown so much in the past month. They chase each other constantly. The blue on them is so intense, they really add colour to the tank.

Still dealing with cloudy water though. Hubby says it is green. I refuse to acknowledge that.


----------



## NuclearTech

*April 4, 2010 update*

Clear Water!

The cloudy/green water lasted 5 days. I'm so glad it's gone. I decreased the time of T5 lighting from 5 hours in the evening to 2-3 hours. One night I only left it on for 1 hour. I should justify that my tank sits in between 2 very large windows and gets a beam of sunlight in the morning hours. I was originally worried about algae control, but my otos/DIY CO2/excel treatment is working.

I also lessened the amount of food I was using by half.

I discovered 2 pond snails this week. UGH. I pulled them out, but where there are 2 visible, who knows how many there are invisible. My hygros seem to be the only ones suffering right now. That's okay, I don't really like them in this tank. I'll continue with manual removal for right now.

The lotus continues to put up new leaves every few days. I love it. The marsilea continues to move forward. The Ambulia is starting to give the scape some height.

Some Angel photos
















Here's Milli and Curie (bad joke, I know...but it stuck)
















And my lotus








Finally a FTS...I really, really need to clean the water spots.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Super! Your blue rams is a read blue one


----------



## PACMAN

update this bad boy!


----------

